# Vizio 37" LCD



## drm2869 (Nov 14, 2006)

A friend of mine told me that Dish was having compatibility issues with some Vizio TV's and the 622. I am thinking of getting HD and I would like to know before. I currently have 721 and love it. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Vizio was a TV the 622 had HDMI handshake issues with in the past but I never heard any specific model numbers. However, that was many months (and a software update or two ago) so I would expect it to work now. You might try calling Dish advanced tech support and see what answer you get.


----------



## humara (Jan 12, 2007)

fwiw, costco has a great return policy if it doesn't work out.
and i think they carry a good selection of vizio models.
obviously that would be huge pain to deal with if it doesn't.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I have a Vizio 37" and connected my 942 to it via HDMI with no problems. This combination is just great! The 622 went in the den where it is connected to a 62" Mits DLP via component. I tried the HDMI but the picture just looked washed out and decided not to drive myself nuts trying to fine tune it. 

Note that there are maybe 3 Vizio models. The first generation did not have a QAM tuner, the second did, and the newest has 2 HDMI inputs plus the QAM. I have the second model.

PS
I would buy this TV again in a heart beat. Unbelievable PQ and features for the money.


----------



## rprew (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a Vizio VX37L - 37” LCD HDTV connected to a 622 via HDMI and it has worked fine without any issues. The TV was manufactured in November 2006.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got a display model Vizio 37L at Sams for $600. I spent all night doing a manual search for a 622 remote code that allow for more just volume and mute. I just to be able to switch from Component to HDMI on the fly w/o getting the Vizio remote. ANybody find a good code number?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I doubt if it is a different code than the other Vizio. On Vizio's web site they have a listing of two codes to try, one of them "works". But the TV/Video input button doesn't work, so the HDMI switcheroo doesn't work (for me ... but there are many different remotes available for the 622).


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

humara said:


> fwiw, costco has a great return policy if it doesn't work out.


That great return policy is now a thing of the past. They revised it about a month or so ago and are much stricter on most returns, especially electronics.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Good news - talked my local Walmart into selling the oldest 37" Vizio to me for $500

Bad news - my new HD D* receiver doesn't even list Vizio when programming the remote control. There is V Inc., but the one code given doesn't work

So, I did a Code Search by pressing the Channel Up button repeatedly as directed by the on screen directions

*THE TRICK *- I had to ignore the first time the TV responded (TV turned off) and keep pressing Channel Up until the Vizio responded a second time (TV turned back on). Then, pressed Select and presto! It seems to be working. The TV input doesn't work, but the power/volume/channel does - so I'm content. The volume is a little sluggish if you immediately reverse directions, but waiting just a few seconds and repressing the volume button again does the trick.

Hope this helps others as it took me a while to figure this one out.

(P.S. - Come on D*, get the Vizio brand on the list. It's been out long enough now. )


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

I would've told you to try the Sony codes. Those have been reported to work for many Westinghouses (and some Vizio's).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Sad to say the Sony code do work on the Westinghouse I have.

Unfortunately that means that volume up or down to the Sony audio system changes the TV. The power on or off for the SOny audio or the Sont DVD changer both turn on or off the TV. So when I want to turn on the changer and audio toggles the TV on/off too. Pain in the Neck. If I'd only known ahead of time. Strangely enough the TV remote does not control the Son'y nor do they interfere with each other. Only the TV. To me this says better quality on the Sony equipment and wide tolerances on the Westinhouse.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

allargon said:


> I would've told you to try the Sony codes. Those have been reported to work for many Westinghouses (and some Vizio's).


I tried all of the Westy and Sony codes, but no luck. I have the old Vizio 37 incher (L37 HDTV) and there are now two newer models ( V*W*37L HDTV and V*X*37L HDTV) and perhaps the Westy and Sony codes would work for them.

Thanks though.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a Vizio 32" and the remote code for Dish remotes was printed right on the quick setup guide. I used 627 and it worked perfectly with both my 508 and 622 remotes. You might give that one a try.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> That great return policy is now a thing of the past. They revised it about a month or so ago and are much stricter on most returns, especially electronics.


And some people compained about Costco changing their free TV upgrade policy :bonk1: Some people will take advantage of anything. I remember buying a little portable TV at RS one year. The saleman said it was not returnable after superbowl. They'd had to many people buying big screens and portables right before Superbowl and then returning them. Amazing


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

I had two Vizios and the LG codes worked for both on my universal remote. I have not tried that on the VIP 622 remote. Give that a try and let us know if it works...


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I use the Vizio 37" (VX37L) with my 211 and I use the HDMI cable. It worked first time I hooked it up with no issues. The 211 came supplied with a HDMI cable or I maybe wouldn't have tried it. My 65" Toshiba is connected to my 622 with component cables.

By the way the Wal Mart 37" Vizio is not the same model. The Wal Mart model is VW37L. It lacks several features that the Costco model has. The missing features include Zoom mode, PIP, a second set of AV inputs, and an optical output.

I bought the Wal Mart version for my Mom by mistake. However for what she uses it for it probably doesn't make any difference to her.

Rick R


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

It is quite possible that they have the same electronics and just different firmware. It could end up cheaper to just edit the firmware compared to designing the mainboard for two different models. Sears used to do that. They had a Portable B&W TV and a larger screen tabletop. Same Curcuit board just different Picture tube and cabinet and a few longer wires to the controls in the fron, an extension on the tuner shaft. Cheaper than having many motherboards and simplifys service parts inverntory too.

Yeah, that sounds like the Walmart pricing model. Make it cheap not good. Take out features and drop the price they pay the maker. :soapbox:

Same problem with power tools at chains like Home Depot. Does anybody really think the lower cost rechargable drill is the same quality as the one they would buy from a hardware store or manufacturers outlet? BTW it isn't, it is made cheaper to meet the chains price point.

Or You see an advert where the electronics chain claims to beat any advertised price? If you go to Costco, CC or BB as examples you may see the exact same product and they will all be different model numbers. That allows them to advertise that way and still not have to worry about actually doing it.

Car dealers advert we'll beat any advertised price. Very unlikely you could find the exact same make, model, and options. If you did and it was cheaper than their cost they reserve the right to buy the advertised car and resell it to you. That eliminates collusion between the buyer and a a friendly dealer.

Or the Advertisement I used to hear. If we can't beat their price we'll give you the car free. Ha! If it was being sold below their cost they'd just go buy it and sell it to you a dollar lower. They would never give away a car for free.

Apply logic to advertisments and suddenly they aren't so attractive are they.

OOps, time to get off of the soap box. :backtotop

Bottom line always check all the features do not just assume it is the same.


----------



## NetworkTV (Jan 10, 2008)

Rick_R said:


> I use the Vizio 37" (VX37L) with my 211 and I use the HDMI cable. It worked first time I hooked it up with no issues. The 211 came supplied with a HDMI cable or I maybe wouldn't have tried it. My 65" Toshiba is connected to my 622 with component cables.
> 
> By the way the Wal Mart 37" Vizio is not the same model. The Wal Mart model is VW37L. It lacks several features that the Costco model has. The missing features include Zoom mode, PIP, a second set of AV inputs, and an optical output.
> 
> ...


I should probably note that the VW37L does now have an optical output. It supports PCM or DD 5.1 audio. I almost didn't buy that model based on the demo model not having it. However, on closer inspection, I found the units in boxes did have the output. Just be careful you get the newer model.

The manual also lists the availability of a zoom mode, but none of the menus seem to offer that function. There is still no PIP and only one set of AV inputs. Neither of the last two are a problem for me, though.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

FWIW, I have a VX37L and can't find any code that will make the input selector work on the dish remote. PITA really. That's the only reason I have to keep the Vizio remote out.

The Vizio worked perfectly since day #1 with my 622 on HDMI. Also works great with my other HDMI device (Oppo DVD). It's a great setup.


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

When you guy's talk about the 622 and 934 what are you guy's talking about? Is it the model of the DVR's remote control?

If so, I have model RC64R and a Vizio 32" TV and can't get the remote programed using the codes for Vizio.

Any help????


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

622 is the DVR receiver model. A search on this page does not show any reference to 934 so I'm not sure where you saw that.


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

Your right. 934 is not on this page. But at least you answered my question.

Thanks.....


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> FWIW, I have a VX37L and can't find any code that will make the input selector work on the dish remote. PITA really. That's the only reason I have to keep the Vizio remote out.
> 
> The Vizio worked perfectly since day #1 with my 622 on HDMI. Also works great with my other HDMI device (Oppo DVD). It's a great setup.


No one can get the input selector to work with anything other than the out of the box Vizio remote. PITA I know but that's how it is. I called Vizio and Dish to get the on/off code for my Vizio 32" and it works great.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

FYI - I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote and I can change the input on my Vizio VX37L no problem. All of the functions on the Vizio remote work - as do all of the functions of the Dish 722, my HDMI switch, Samsung home theater in a box, and my PS3 (via an infrared USB adapter). I haven't used the vizio remote (nor any of my other remotes - they sit in a box in the attic) since about 10 minutes after I had my Vizio first setup.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

right, so the solution is to get a $165 remote... more than most of us paid for the 622 DVR. be nice if dish could just update the codes on the mostly functional "universal remote" that came with our receivers, wouldn't it?


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

I was just responding to the "No one can get the input selector to work with anything other than the out of the box Vizio remote". For our household the Harmony is a perfect solution. It allows my wife and my 8 yr old daughter to be able to use the whole system unlike in the past when they couldn't. For me it was well worth the $124 I paid for the remote (refurb off Ebay).


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> For our household the Harmony is a perfect solution.


Ditto... I love the 880 and it works well, making the entertainment system simple enough for the wife or visitors to use.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> I was just responding to the "No one can get the input selector to work with anything other than the out of the box Vizio remote". For our household the Harmony is a perfect solution. It allows my wife and my 8 yr old daughter to be able to use the whole system unlike in the past when they couldn't. For me it was well worth the $124 I paid for the remote (refurb off Ebay).


As I was writing, "No one can get the input selector to work with anything other than the out of the box Vizio remote" I knew about the Harmony working and meant to say something about that. I really meant that no universal remote which comes from a TV/Sat/Cable provider will work the input on your Vizio. I've tried 3 different remotes and can't get them to work.

DGIB


----------

